# Help sublimating with multiple pages?



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

So I want to sublimate something 17"x9" and my sub printer only does 8.5x11.

If I want to do full color, how do I set it up so that it doesn't cut off portions of the print, and affix it to look like one solid print?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I use Poste Razor, it's a free tiling program and can put images across as many pages as you want.


----------



## Doug78 (May 8, 2014)

I'm sure it can be done and has been done, but I would think it would be tough to do without noticing some kind of line where the papers go together or overlap.


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

Doug78 said:


> I'm sure it can be done and has been done, but I would think it would be tough to do without noticing some kind of line where the papers go together or overlap.


I'll post a picture later.
I managed to do OK but my press is too small too (so that doesn't help either)

When printing from Illustrator it tiles but my printer cuts off 1/8" and so 1/4" of the image gets cut between pages.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

signmike said:


> I'll post a picture later.
> I managed to do OK but my press is too small too (so that doesn't help either)
> 
> When printing from Illustrator it tiles but my printer cuts off 1/8" and so 1/4" of the image gets cut between pages.


Looks like you are wanting to do Borderless printing, where there is no white border around your image on the paper?

First, you need to make sure your printer is capable of printing borderless prints. If you see a borderless option but it's greyed out, then you'll need to choose a different paper type that is suitable for borderless printing, like Photo Paper or similar. Then the borderless option will be clickable.

You'll have to play around with your settings. Some printers don't do Borderless 8.5x11 printing and may only do sizes like: 4x6, 5x7, 8x10, 11x14, etc...

If you can't do borderless printing, then set the workspace size in AI at 8x10 (not 8.5x11) and it won't cut off your image.


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

I can't set the workspace at 8x10 because the item i'm trying to sublimate is 9x17. 

I am using an SG400 and I don't think it can do borderless printing.


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Try adding a custom paper size in the print driver to widen the margins? 9x11.5. Then choose that size to print on.

Do you have a Poster option in your print driver settings? That sometimes means borderless since posters usually print to the edge.


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

Does anyone know if the SG400 can print borderless?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I doubt if it will, I haven't managed that with the 3110 
Poste razor will centre them on the page and produce a pdf, . works for me.


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

:/ so I'll have to order full pages from someone who can print them if I want to print/sell this product.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

signmike said:


> So I want to sublimate something 17"x9" and my sub printer only does 8.5x11.
> 
> If I want to do full color, how do I set it up so that it doesn't cut off portions of the print, and affix it to look like one solid print?


Unless you are doing a mural then you are going to have funny lines in your transfer.

But you can also reference how we do murals since we are cutting up a larger image and spreading it over several sheets of paper.

How to make a tile mural using CorelDraw - Learn All About Digital Heat Transfer Printing, Engraving, Sign Making & More!

Many more on the web and youtube vids too.

Of course if you don't have those pgms there are the free program option as another mentioned if your image is basically already composed and ready to "tile".

There is a very popular PS plugin called "On One Perfect Resize". Not to suggest to buy it for the poster tiling feature, but it's main purpose is to enlarge an image with no or minimal re-sizing distortion or noise. Works great. The poster/tile feature is just to digitally cut and then print the pieces after enlarging if you want to for example print a large poster based on pages it will let you do it.

The sublimation tile methods in AI and Corel allow you extend out the border areas since you have bevels on tiles so if you use any AI or Corel methods keep this in mind, on most substrates other than ceramic tiles you won't have bevels, so disregard any steps to deal with the bevel ares in those methods.


----------

